# ماهي الجامعات التي تدرس الطيران في السعودية !؟؟



## abo-fahad (20 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا طالب سعودي ادرس في ثالث ثانوي علمي وطموحي ان ادرس الطيران واصير طيار مدني :13: 

لذلك اريد الجامعات التي تدرس الطيران ؟ لان سالت اقاربي وضحكوا على وقالوا طيار مره واحدة لاني انا الوحيد بالعائله اللى طموحي كذا :69: 

علشان كذا اريدكم تساعدوا طالب طموح امنيته منذو الصغر ان يقود طائرة ركااب :14: 


سلامي
كتب الموضوع في 
20/8/2006 م 
26/7/1427 هـ
في الساعة السادسة والربع بتوقيت السعودية


----------



## White Devil (20 أغسطس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...
جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز
جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن
بعثات وزارة التعليم العالي
وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله...


----------



## جاسر (21 أغسطس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

لا يوجد جامعة تدرس الطيران كـ طيار, تقدم على الخطوط السعودية بشهادة الثانوي وهم يبتعثوك لدراسة الطيران, أو تلتحق بمدارس الطيران المعترف ......

أما الجامعات فهي تعطيك شهادة (هندسة طيران) ويمكن أن تكون طيار بعد دراسة وتدريب, فمثلاً أرامكو أخذت مهندسين طيران لتعلمهم الطيران ....

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## abo-fahad (22 أغسطس 2006)

اهلا بكم اخواني الكرام 
اخوي وايت ديفيل بالنسبه للجامعات التي ذكرتها لو درست فيها هل ستكون المناهج باللغه الانجليزية ام فقط قسم منها انجليزي ؟
وايضا سمعت ان جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن فيها فقط قسم ابحاث فضاء وطيران للفضاء ؟
انا ابي طيار مدني ! فهل هذا مايدرسونه ؟

بالنسبه لـ بعثات وزارة التعليم العالي هل يقبلون طالب من الثانوية على طول ولا لما يدرس مواد طيران بالجامعة ؟ يعني على طول يرسلوني لبرا المملكة وانا ماعندي اي فكرة عن المواد ؟ 

وشكرا لك
------------------------------------------------
اخي الكريم / جاسر .. هل الخطوط السعودية تقوم بالابتعاث على حسابهم ؟ وهل الابتعاث لدولة عربية ولا اجنبية تحتاج الى شخص بلبل انجليزي ..

بالنسبة لارامكوا ,, يعني بالبداية ادرس في احد الجامعات التي ذكرها اخي" ديفيل وايت " ثم بعدها اذهب الى ارامكوا ؟



استحملي اخوي على هالاسئلة تخبر عندي الف سوال براسي مو لاقي اجابة ,, بس مراح انساكم من الدعاء ياخواني ..


----------



## جاسر (22 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الخطوط اذا قبلوك يبتعثوك ويعلمونك كل شيء حتى اللغة, وعلى ما اذكر ان الدراسة في امريكا 
وربما تغير الوضع ممكن تسالهم مباشرة 

أنا لما قدمت على ارامكو كلموني للمقابله في قسم الطيران وكان معي زميل وشهادتنا هندسة طيران
كذلك اعرف مهندس بعد ما اشتغل معهم فترة قال ابغا طيران وتحول الى مهنة الطيار ...

بالثانوي ما ادري والله!

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## abo-fahad (22 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخوي جاسر والله انك نفعتني والله


ممكن سوال اخر ؟ هل تنصحني بفرع معين من فروع الخطوط السعودية ؟ ام اتجة مباشرة الى فرع مدينتي ؟ 

طيب سوال اضافي ؟ هل دراسة هندسة طيران تكون المناهج كلها انجليزية ؟ وتنصحني ايش اذهب للخطوط الجوية على طول ولا ادرس بالجامعة وبعدها اروح لارامكوا ؟؟؟ برايك ايش الافضل؟ وايهن اكثر فائدة ؟

وهل صحيح انك كليات الطيران الدارسه فيها فقط سنتين ؟ طبعا اللى بالسعودية ؟

ادري اني ثقلت عليك بس هذي اسئلة كل شخص حاير ,, 


والسلام عليكم.


----------



## مهندس نفسو (23 أغسطس 2006)

أنصحك شوف أرامكو


----------



## abo-fahad (23 أغسطس 2006)

اخي مهندس هل من شخص مجربها ؟؟ يعني لو ادخل فيها مااتوهق بعدين ؟


----------



## مهندس نفسو (23 أغسطس 2006)

في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن . وفي جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز .وأنصحك بأرامكو


----------



## abo-fahad (23 أغسطس 2006)

طيب اخوي الدارسة فيها كم سنة ؟ وهل هي على حسابي الخاص ؟ وهل اصبح طيار مدني ولا حق نقل بترول ؟ وهل انت طالب فيها ؟


ارجو افادتي ,, ولك خالص التحايا والتقدير


----------



## مهندس نفسو (23 أغسطس 2006)

أنت اذا تبي تدرس هندسه الطيران ادخل جامعه الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن
واذا تبي طيران روح أرامكو
لأنو في واحد درس هندسه طيران بعدين قدم على ارامكو وقبلو وأرسلو بعثه سنه يدرس طيران ورجع طيار


----------



## abo-fahad (23 أغسطس 2006)

اها شكرا لك اخي ,, يعني اللى يبي يصير طيار مدني اما انه يذهب مباشرة الى ارامكوا ,, او يدرس هندسة طيران وبعدها يقدر يقدم على ارامكوا وياخذ دورة ,, بس هناك مشكله وهي لغتي الانجليزية ليست قوية انما عادية ,, اخشي ان اذهب الى ارامكوا والقي كل الدروس انجلش واتوهق ..

---------------------------
وارجو ارسال بريدك الالكتروني حتي اتحادث معك وازيد معرفتي بك ,,


----------



## Ba-Magbarah (3 أكتوبر 2006)

أهلا بك
اذا أردت تعلم قيادة الطيران بالإضافة إلى صيانة الطيران فأنصحك أن تذهب إلى الأردن والمعرفة بالأكاديمية الأردنية للطيران حيث تتعلم قيادة الطيران وتحصل على رخصة معترف بها في الخطوط السعودية وبإمكانك إكمال مشاورك في دراسة الصيانة من نفس المعهد ولكن تحتاج إلى قرووووووووش
ههههههههه
تحياتي


----------



## abo-fahad (15 نوفمبر 2006)

هذا انا رجعت مرة اخري بتاريخ 25/10/1427هـ

انا الحين بثالث ثانوي وكلها 6 شهور واطلع من الثانوية بأذن الله بس حبيت اسأل سؤالين :
1- ماهي أقل نسبة تقبل بها ارامكوا او الخطوط السعودية ؟ 
2-هل المناهج انجليزية بارمكوا ؟؟ وهل هي مجانية ؟ والدراسة كم سنة ؟
3- هل الدراسة بارمكوا بالشرقية ام بالرياض ام بمدن اخري ( لان على حسب فهمي ان اللى بالشرقية للبترول والمعادن ) ؟


وشكرا


----------



## msafr (2 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزي ابو فهد انا طالب هندسة طيران وفضاء بجامعة البترول وبالسعوديه مافيه الا الملك عبدالعزيز والبترول اللي فيهم هندسة طيران 
وتفرق البترول عن جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز ان البترول قسهم اسمه هندسة طيران وفضاء بينما الملك عبدالعزيز فقط هندسة طيران اما بالنسبه لارامكو فعندهم نظام الابتعاث الخارجي والمعروف سي بي سي
لكن اذا قدمت وقبلوك عندهم هم الي يختارون لك التخصص على حسب احتياجتهم يعني احتمال يختارون لك هندسة مكيانيكا، كهرباء، كمبيوتر ، ...الخ ألخ على حسب حاجتهم واتوقع انه ارامكو مكتفين من مهندسين الطيران ...
ارامكو اول سنه تدرس عندهم بالظهران انجليزي وماث وبعدين يبعثونك برا طبعا يجيبون لك فورم تعبيه وين تبي تختار تدرس بس بالغالب هم اللي يبعثونك على حسب تخصصك او الجامعه اللي بتروح لها ممكن بريطانيا امريكا كندا استراليا اي مكان وممكن ابتعاث داخلي جامعة البترول وطبعا دراستهم كلها انجليزي من اول سنه بارامكو الى اخر سنه ...ارامكو مكافأتهم 2500 ريال ولو كنت بالبترول وتبع ارامكو تاخذ 2500+1000 غير ان سنوات دراستك تحسب لك خدمه ...لكن فيه شي ترا نظامهم صارم جدا يعني معدلك اقل من 2.5 على طول يجيك انذار واذا تكرر فصل ...هذا اللي عندي والله يوفقك


----------



## سموري (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورين على الأفادة


----------



## سبهان (1 مايو 2007)

عزيزي ابو فهد لا توجد جامعات تدرس طيران انما اكاديمية الامير سلطان بجدة فقط هي من تدرس طيران 
وليس ندريس طيران كحالتك او اي شخص يبغى يدرس طيران لا ولكن
يدربو الطيارين الذين درسو بالخارج وبيعطوهم ساعات اضافية عشان يقدر يجتاز الفحص الدولي للطيارين
ويعطى رخصة مزاولة المهنة العالميه اللي هي رخصه Faa
وانا احد الاشخاص الذين درسو الطيران التجاري بالاردن لمدة شهرين ولكن حولت على تخصص هندسة الصيانه 
بامكانك دراسة الطيران في جامعات الدول العربية عندك على سبيل المثال
الملكية الاردنية
كلية الطيران اللبناني
كلية الطيران الاماراتي
كلية الشرق الاوسط لعلوم الطيران
كلية الملكه نور بالردن 
وايضا بالخارج بكندا وهي الارخص تكلفه ىوكذلك بولاية كاليفورنيا بامريكا لمده سنتين تمنح الرخصه الفيدرالية الامريكية


----------



## خالدالملاح (3 سبتمبر 2007)

اخى ba-magbbarah يسعدنى التعرف عليك 0541004084 مهندس طيران بالرياضحاول تكلمنى ولو من الموقع حالا


----------



## خالدالملاح (3 سبتمبر 2007)

ba-magbbarah يسعدنى التعرف عليك 0541004084 مهندس طيران بالرياض حاول تكلمنى ولو من الموقع حالا


----------



## خالدالملاح (3 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخ سبهان


----------

